# What's your Tiffany & Co everyday piece or pieces???



## LeeWaz

My everyday pieces are :-

Small Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet & Return to Tiffany
Heart tag charm bracelet both worn on my right wrist.  If I remember I also wear Elsa Peretti Open Heart pendant in sterling silver.

What else should I get? I was thinking of a Key Pendant???


----------



## gabz

i LOVE the beads line and wear this the most. i also am into the bean necklace. check out  the thread i just bumped- fave tiffany silver pieces


----------



## LeeWaz

Very nice indeed!! My fave is my heart tag charm bracelet - it was my first tiffany piece! I have the heart tag necklace too but it is sooo heavy I never wear it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I only have 2, the return to tiffanys heart tag necklace and the return to Tiffanys mini heart tag earrings! I love them both!


----------



## Candice0985

everyday tiffany: 3 diamond platinum dbty bracelet


----------



## Beriloffun

Interlocking circles necklace and ring, and bow earrings


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Too many to choose from- 

I usually grab my DBTY necklaces, yellow gold open heart, three diamond heart, or my diamond fish.  I almost always wear my gold Atlas watch, and I always wear my engagement ring.


----------



## Candice0985

antiqueshopper, your gehry fish has to be one of my favorite tiffany pieces it just POPS!!!

I'm trading in my silver bow for the gold probably tomorrow if I have time, i've decided I can see myself wearing it a lot


----------



## AntiqueShopper

OTE=Candice0985;18507693]antiqueshopper, your gehry fish has to be one of my favorite tiffany pieces it just POPS!!!

I'm trading in my silver bow for the gold probably tomorrow if I have time, i've decided I can see myself wearing it a lot [/QUOTE]


Thank you!  I love it!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

At the moment I seem to always put on my Peretti "C" pendant and Signature two tone ring!


----------



## ValHerself

I wear my sterling silver charm bracelet with my return to tiffany earrings everyday. lol I'm not allergic to silver =D


----------



## bellacherie

my e ring and my small double heart rtt necklace


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> OTE=Candice0985;18507693]antiqueshopper, your gehry fish has to be one of my favorite tiffany pieces it just POPS!!!
> 
> I'm trading in my silver bow for the gold probably tomorrow if I have time, i've decided I can see myself wearing it a lot


 

Thank you!  I love it![/QUOTE]
have you ever worn it on a longer chain? like 22-24 inches? it's beautiful on a shorter chain too I'm curious to see how it would look worn more casual
and more modelling pics of this gorgeous pendant wouldn't hurt hehe


----------



## claypot

10mm bead earrings.
0.05 DBTY necklace.


----------



## VivianYY

I've been wearing my diamond flower ring daily since I got it couple weeks ago =)


----------



## kohl_mascara

My e-ring on left hand, elsa peretti full heart ring w/diamond on my right and I layer my pt heart pendant with my two keys on a longer chain.


----------



## Pandoraholic

My everyday necklace is the fleur de lis silver key on 30 inch oval link chain. My bead bracelet & earrings. I swap up the shorter necklace between my bow pendant and mini pink sapphire key.


----------



## Blo0ondi

till now my tiffany key.. but soon my tiffany 1837 set


----------



## Heidiho

Tiffany Garden Flower Pendant in the small size. My one and only Tiffany piece, so far


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> Thank you! I love it!


have you ever worn it on a longer chain? like 22-24 inches? it's beautiful on a shorter chain too I'm curious to see how it would look worn more casual
and more modelling pics of this gorgeous pendant wouldn't hurt hehe[/QUOTE]

It is not removable from the chain.  If it were I think it would look great on a longer chain.  It is almost an inch long.  I will definately take more modeling shots.  It is definately one of my most sparkly pieces of jewelry.    I love sparkle.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Heidiho said:


> Tiffany Garden Flower Pendant in the small size. My one and only Tiffany piece, so far


 
I love this piece.


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> have you ever worn it on a longer chain? like 22-24 inches? it's beautiful on a shorter chain too I'm curious to see how it would look worn more casual
> and more modelling pics of this gorgeous pendant wouldn't hurt hehe


 
It is not removable from the chain.  If it were I think it would look great on a longer chain.  It is almost an inch long.  I will definately take more modeling shots.  It is definately one of my most sparkly pieces of jewelry.    I love sparkle.[/QUOTE]
yay for modelling pics i know what you mean about sparkle, my PF name should have been magpie


----------



## justlurking

kohl_mascara said:


> My e-ring on left hand, elsa peretti full heart ring w/diamond on my right and I layer my pt heart pendant with my two keys on a longer chain.


 
Could you pretty please post that modeling pic again of your keys layered with the heart pendant? I tried to find it, but couldn't. I don't remember which two keys they were, but I know they looked really, really nice! I'm sure others wouldn't mind seeing it again either!


----------



## umamanikam

Heidiho said:


> Tiffany Garden Flower Pendant in the small size. My one and only Tiffany piece, so far


  lovely piece .is it platinum and how much cents is the daimond weight?


----------



## flrich23

My 8mm silver bead earrings.  My hair is a little fro so they stand out nicely.


----------



## kohl_mascara

justlurking said:


> Could you pretty please post that modeling pic again of your keys layered with the heart pendant? I tried to find it, but couldn't. I don't remember which two keys they were, but I know they looked really, really nice! I'm sure others wouldn't mind seeing it again either!



Of course! It's kinda hard to see the heart pendant but this is how it looks:


----------



## justlurking

Thanks kohl! I'm familiar with the heart, which is really lovely, but I wanted to see the keys again because I remember I liked your combination the best. 
You did a really good job. I think the key (no pun intended!) is that they both should be fairly simple if they are going to be on the same chain. They compliment each other perfectly. Thanks again for posting the picture!


----------



## kohl_mascara

justlurking said:


> Thanks kohl! I'm familiar with the heart, which is really lovely, but I wanted to see the keys again because I remember I liked your combination the best.
> You did a really good job. I think the key (no pun intended!) is that they both should be fairly simple if they are going to be on the same chain. They compliment each other perfectly. Thanks again for posting the picture!



 Why thank you!


----------



## Heidiho

umamanikam said:


> lovely piece .is it platinum and how much cents is the daimond weight?


 It is platinum and is .42 carats  The rose cut diamonds are not as sparkly as a round brilliant but my husband and even the Tiffany SA liked it better than some other options. It just looks so different and unique. I love it


----------



## twitspie

Hello!

I wear my tiffany 4mm bead bracelet and my diamond circle pendant


----------



## doreenjoy

No love for the Notes collection? 

This is my favorite everyday pendant. I wear it on a 30" silver ball chain, like dogtags.


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

My go to Tiffany items are: 
-My Embrace e-ring 
-Either my 10mm white dolomite bead earrings or 10mm silver bead earrings
-Toggle heart tag charm bracelet with various lock charms, layered with my silver bead bracelet


----------



## VivianYY

Tiffany flower ring


----------



## bb10lue

My ering, yg DBTY necklace or the bow necklace.


----------



## LovethatLuxe

SS Bead earrings and lately apple pendant as I am a teacher 

Ordered an onyx toggle bracelet and think it will become my new everyday bracelet


----------



## lisacakes

I love my silver mini bean. I'm one of those people who always touches my necklace and I just love the smooth texture.


----------



## boarbb

lisacakes said:


> I love my silver mini bean. I'm one of those people who always touches my necklace and I just love the smooth texture.



i dun hav the mini bean but me2!!!i like to touch my necklaces!! XD


----------



## petuniaperiwink

DBTY (with 3 diamonds) and Frank Gehry Torque.


----------



## Chelsea V

VivianYY said:


> Tiffany flower ring



Beautiful.  I've always loved this ring and wondered what it looked like on!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Too many to choose from-
> 
> I usually grab my DBTY necklaces, yellow gold open heart, three diamond heart, or my diamond fish. I almost always wear my gold Atlas watch, and I always wear my engagement ring.


You can say that again...you are DA QUEEN!
I've got to say I love your diamond fish...gorgeous!


----------



## VivianYY

Chelsea V said:


> Beautiful. I've always loved this ring and wondered what it looked like on!


 
Thanks!  I love the ring as well


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Candice0985 said:


> antiqueshopper, your gehry fish has to be one of my favorite tiffany pieces it just POPS!!!
> 
> I'm trading in my silver bow for the gold probably tomorrow if I have time, i've decided I can see myself wearing it a lot


 


skyqueen said:


> You can say that again...you are DA QUEEN!
> I've got to say I love your diamond fish...gorgeous!


 
Thank you for the compliments!  Candice- here are some more pictures of the fish:


----------



## Candice0985

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you for the compliments!  Candice- here are some more pictures of the fish:


 Thanks Antiqueshopper. enjoy it it's gorgeous!!


----------



## karmallory

All through my Senior year of high school I wore my "Return to Tiffany" Tiffany heart tag studs (The original size, not the mini tag studs). I just sold them on eBay recently and I am starting to miss them! :cry:


----------



## merekat703

I wear the RTT heart bracelet, ball bracelet and Tiffany bangle everyday.


----------



## LovesRings

my Lucida wedding band.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I wear my two white gold metro diamond bands with my ering everyday.

As of yesterday (& everyday from now on) I have been wearing the two Tiffany's pieces my hubby gifted me for Xmas, which are the large size diamond cross pendant in platinum and the small size diamond heart pendant in platinum. I like wearing two necklaces at a time so I will layer those two. They go great together because they both have shared prong settings.


----------



## Minteva

surprisingly, my everyday piece is the yg dbty bracelet...and be4 tat, i didnt like bracelets at all. 
Another piece i wear a lot is the heart diamond plat necklace...same one as kohl's.


----------



## Kathd

E-ring, wedding band, anniversary band, solitaire necklace


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Henri bendel skull bangle, tiffany bead bracelet with heart charm, and my 1837 interlocking ring (SS + YG) i received this christmas


----------



## Amanda_g

twitspie said:


> Hello!
> 
> I wear my tiffany 4mm bead bracelet and my diamond circle pendant



Do you wear your bead bracelet with any other bracelets. DH thinks too simple/delicate to wear on its own.... And so he likes the link bracelets...
But I thought maybe the bead bracelet with a bangle might be better and wanted pics to show him...


----------



## NurseAnn

Amanda_g said:


> Do you wear your bead bracelet with any other bracelets. DH thinks too simple/delicate to wear on its own.... And so he likes the link bracelets...
> But I thought maybe the bead bracelet with a bangle might be better and wanted pics to show him...


 
Here's my bead bracelet layered with a SS DBTY. I wear it alone, with my DBTY, with a watch, or with a charm bracelet. I think it's pretty durable and versatile.


----------



## Amanda_g

LeeWaz said:


> My everyday pieces are :-
> 
> Small Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet & Return to Tiffany
> Heart tag charm bracelet both worn on my right wrist.  If I remember I also wear Elsa Peretti Open Heart pendant in sterling silver.
> 
> What else should I get? I was thinking of a Key Pendant???



The bead and RTT bracelet layered together is exactly what I'm interested in... Any modeling pictures you could share?


----------



## Amanda_g

NurseAnn said:


> Here's my bead bracelet layered with a SS DBTY. I wear it alone, with my DBTY, with a watch, or with a charm bracelet. I think it's pretty durable and versatile.



Very nice.... I can see the many layering options...
Thank you for posting a pic...


----------



## akimoto

Engagement ring, wedding band and gold open heart necklace


----------



## MatAllston

My e-ring, wedding band, one of my 2 diamond pendants and one of my 3 RHRs.


----------



## alessia70

The metro heart! its so dainty and sparkly at the same time  can't capture it quite on the picture tho


----------



## mewt

the key in my av!


----------



## Jujuma

I guess it would be my new parisolite sparkler pendant. Love it.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

I wear Tiffany Beads 8mm earrings almost every day - except when I wear pearls, which is about 10 times a year.


----------



## surfergirljen

My e-ring and wedding band and my DBTY YG necklace (single diamond). 

I still love my silver return to Tiffany's heart tag bracelet but have been wearing my YG LOVE all the time so don't wear it much lately! 

OH and I alternate my DBTY with my YG 1837 32 inch long necklace - the one with the interlocking circles stationed every couple of inches or so. SO easy to wear and classic!


----------



## mcb100

I got this as a gift from Santa  and I wear it every single day. It's so simple that it goes with everything, but if you look closely, the words look very pretty. 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+dream&search=1


----------



## LVoeletters

Heidiho said:


> Tiffany Garden Flower Pendant in the small size. My one and only Tiffany piece, so far


swoooooon.... 

what do you pair this with on a daily basis?


----------



## ek9977

Platinum mini bow neckace, DBTY platinum bracelet, and e-ring.


----------



## wintersong

ek9977 said:


> Platinum mini bow neckace, DBTY platinum bracelet, and e-ring.



ooh, if you ever have time, could you put up modelling pics of the necklace? sounds so pretty!


----------



## treschictx

LeeWaz said:
			
		

> Very nice indeed!! My fave is my heart tag charm bracelet - it was my first tiffany piece! I have the heart tag necklace too but it is sooo heavy I never wear it.



I know you posted this over a year ago but is your heart tag bracelet heavy? I tried one on yesterday and it felt super light and it really disappointed me because with something like that I want it to be a little heavy. It almost seemed as the links and heart were hollow it was so light. I'm very upset because I really wanted this bracelet.


----------



## tutushopper

Everyday now:  pave heart pendant and elsa peretti ring as toe ring


----------



## Ellenpink

I wear my diamond solitaire pendent or my Elisa mini heart in platinum.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## einseine

My everyday piece: YG dbty necklace(one stone) or YG Key charm
My e-ring, soleste, swing and celebration rings are not everyday now.


----------



## ek9977

wintersong said:


> ooh, if you ever have time, could you put up modelling pics of the necklace? sounds so pretty!



The pic has me looking down on a menu which explains why it looks like I have no neck and why my head looks extremely large! 

For reference, it is the mini diamond bow and you can see that it sits just below my collar bone. Hope this helps


----------



## merekat703

Currently. Mini bean necklace, somerset ring, classic RTT heart charm bracelet and classic ball bracelet.


----------



## wintersong

ek9977 said:


> The pic has me looking down on a menu which explains why it looks like I have no neck and why my head looks extremely large!
> 
> For reference, it is the mini diamond bow and you can see that it sits just below my collar bone. Hope this helps



Thank you!!! It's super pretty


----------



## etk123

ek9977 said:


> The pic has me looking down on a menu which explains why it looks like I have no neck and why my head looks extremely large!
> 
> For reference, it is the mini diamond bow and you can see that it sits just below my collar bone. Hope this helps



Oooh I love it! So delicate and girly..


----------



## LVoeletters

I really wish I made a charm bracelet out of yellow gold instead of silver-- I used to wear mine everyday for over 2 years but now I'm so bored of silver.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Normally either my diamond key charm in yellow gold on a 24" chain layered with my DBTY in yellow gold on a 18" chain or as of today my rose gold mini bean necklace  I also wear my yellow gold 1837 ring a lot, it is so comfortable and matches pretty much everything.


----------



## karo

DBTY necklace with one diamond - I wear almost all the time


----------



## ek9977

wintersong said:


> Thank you!!! It's super pretty





etk123 said:


> Oooh I love it! So delicate and girly..



Thanks! It looks delicate but has held up really well considering that I wear it on most days! Have you seen the plain rose gold or yellow gold versions? Both are really gorgeous too!


----------



## gabz

i havent been wearing a lot of my tiffany's- really should. i find my silver bead bracelet (10mm) and matching earrings get the most wear though


----------



## surfergirljen

DBTY yellow gold .42 diamond - I'll go WEEKS without taking it off! When I'm lazy it's just the right amount of sparkle for every occasion!


----------



## dancestar

My heart bracelet engraved with my name on it. Got it for my 15th birthday. I will be 26 next month.


----------



## dancingtiffany

Filigree Heart & Infinity pendants


----------



## hanyhoney9

I wear my RTT heart bracelet nearly everyday since i got it when i was 24 from my then-bf (now husband). I'm 27 now, the bracelet looks good albeit with unavoidable scratches. Been wanting to add matching earrings but never gt round to it!


----------



## LVoeletters

I just got the pendant on the fifth but I won't be without it anytime soon and the bracelet I've worn everyday for two years, I'm gonna break it apart though


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I just got the pendant on the fifth but I won't be without it anytime soon and the bracelet I've worn everyday for two years, I'm gonna break it apart though



My picture didn't attach, and my pjs for the night! Lol

I also used to wear my locket and key alot.


----------



## LVoeletters

Here's the locket and key I got in December... Wish I went with gold now-


----------



## princessLIL

LVoeletters! love your collection! I m thinking of getting a PG daisy key. i love keys so much, got 3 keys already one in gold and two in platinum!


----------



## LVoeletters

princessLIL said:


> LVoeletters! love your collection! I m thinking of getting a PG daisy key. i love keys so much, got 3 keys already one in gold and two in platinum!



Which keys do you have?? I want a fleur de lis key and the gold clover key!!!! Do you have pcis of your keys?


----------



## princessLIL

LVoeletters said:


> Which keys do you have?? I want a fleur de lis key and the gold clover key!!!! Do you have pcis of your keys?



I got the platinum flour de lis and the older version yg clover key but the 4 clovers not the 3 gotta figure out how to post pic got the pic in my iPhone but don't know how to upload them in my mac book. I m very technologically challenged.


----------



## princessLIL

+ the platinum oval key!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

princessLIL said:


> I got the platinum flour de lis and the older version yg clover key but the 4 clovers not the 3 gotta figure out how to post pic got the pic in my iPhone but don't know how to upload them in my mac book. I m very technologically challenged.



How funny, we apparently have the same exact taste in keys!

If you download the iphone purseforum app, you can add the pic very easily there, you just click type a response, click the plus arrow in the top right hand corner and click attach pic from your phone, it does everything for you.

Or you can connect your iphone, go into iphoto library, copy them into a new photo then upload them in photobucket. For me the iphone app is so much easier.


----------



## LVoeletters

treschictx said:
			
		

> I know you posted this over a year ago but is your heart tag bracelet heavy? I tried one on yesterday and it felt super light and it really disappointed me because with something like that I want it to be a little heavy. It almost seemed as the links and heart were hollow it was so light. I'm very upset because I really wanted this bracelet.



I have one from 9 years ago and it's very heavy.


----------



## Kleeshawn

Just got the gold bows most comfortable earrings ever!
I wear them everyday.., also the bead bracelet with the heart tag


----------



## BlueLoula

Everyday pieces :
Bead bracelet
Rtt bracelet
Infinity bracelet
Wedding band platinum and 3 diamond 
Lock ring with diamond 
Rtt earings 
And pendant depending on mood !!


----------



## wintersong

platinum dbty
diamond bow ring

and sometimes:

rg rtt earrings
mini bead bracelet with blue enamel.


----------



## Maukalani

Diamond/platinum voile earrings
Sapphire DBTY every other link bracelet
Rose gold bead bracelet
Wedding sets


----------



## purseaddictnew

5 stone diamond by the yard bracelet in platinum (my current favoriate),
right hand ring in diamond legacy,
dbty stud earrings.


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

Tsavorite dbty necklace.


----------



## dancingtiffany

YG Tiffany Notes Band ring I wear on my right hand. 

I likewise alternate use of my YG Filigree Pendant, SS Infinity Pendant and SS Scottie Dog Charm (that I wear with a WG chain).


----------



## ducky112

I wear my bean necklace everyday


----------



## LVoeletters

I wear my garden bee pendant everyday, and back and forth I'll wear my smaller scale RTT moreso just because I have it lol, and I throw on my greek mythology charms as well on a longer chain.


----------



## rachdach

My everyday pieces are my I love you narrow band ring, my Elsa peretti open heart ring (medium) and my peretti teardrops bracelet (the continuous one)


----------



## faintlymacabre

Rose gold mini bean necklace, rose gold DBTY bracelet, medium Rubedo 1837 ring

The rest of the stuff I have is not everyday...  I just pop on a piece if I feel like it.


----------



## swee7bebe

My classic e-ring, the 8mm bead earrings, my black jade bean necklace that my fiancé gave me, and in 2 weeks my shared prong wedding band.


----------



## layd3k

I Love You Tiffany notes silver ring (6 month anniversary gift from dbf years ago! Has the day he officially asked me out engraved inside)

Tiffany Signature ring ( yellow gold and silver, i think this design is now discontinued as I haven't seen it in years, I have been wearing mine since 2008.


----------



## Caz71

I usually wear one of my RRT hearts on short chain and either RTT mini heart earrings or the Medium Hoops. I cant wear any bracelots cos Im in customer service. Id prolly loose it!

I want to get a mini bean and start wearing it as Im getting a bit sick of my hearts...


----------



## Caz71

Kleeshawn said:


> Just got the gold bows most comfortable earrings ever!
> I wear them everyday.., also the bead bracelet with the heart tag



I love the bows, but want to get the cheaper silver mini ones!


----------



## Caz71

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I only have 2, the return to tiffanys heart tag necklace and the return to Tiffanys mini heart tag earrings! I love them both!




Gawjus - love the tag necklace. its so nice and thick.

and also I wear the mini hearts too. they are cute.


----------



## Caz71

doreenjoy said:


> No love for the Notes collection?
> 
> This is my favorite everyday pendant. I wear it on a 30" silver ball chain, like dogtags.



Hubby bought me a notes one. i wore it to work today. I love it too. Havent seen many girls wearing the notes just the usual RTT hearts.!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

I've been rotating my RRT heart tag pendent and open heart necklace but recently got obsessed with the Tiffany Notes Alphabet pendent in C. It looks so classic and tad more personalised - my version of the Carrie necklace!

Also constantly wear my 1837 T&Co ring. 

Btw, how does everyone find the small Tiffany bead bracelets? I've got a few chunkier ones but have to wear them on my right wrist as I don't like anything other than my watch on my left. Yet because I'm right-handed, I find the bracelets to be very cumbersome.


----------



## karo

My DBTY necklace


----------



## natalie_sss

NurseAnn said:


> Here's my bead bracelet layered with a SS DBTY. I wear it alone, with my DBTY, with a watch, or with a charm bracelet. I think it's pretty durable and versatile.


Hi,
sorry for a very late question)) but still I have to ask: what is the ct weight of the SS DBTY diamond? It looks sooo wonderful layered with a bead bracelet... I want to get a SS DBTY for my birthday in march. Thanks!


----------



## LizO...

Tiffany I never take off:
T-Square Bracelet
DBTY Necklace

Almost daily:
Tiffany Keys
Tiffany Sparkler Ring


----------



## nauornever

I usually never take my DBTY necklace off, but it's being resized at the moment. I'll count that as something I wear daily though.

Whenever I go out I usually put my T Square ring on, as well as my RTT beaded mini bracelet and/or my  1837 cuff.


----------



## DesigningStyle

24/7 pieces are four bead bracelets.


----------



## xblackxstarx

My necklaces and my Atlas bracelet


----------



## lilsweetie

My DBTY necklace!


----------



## gr8onteej

Last week and this week it’s my Elsa Peretti J initial.  This was actually a keychain but I like it better as a pendant.  I have the original necklace too that came out in 2001. This one is in regular rotation but on different chains.


----------



## goldengirl123

My ladybug necklace. I love it!


----------



## canyongirl

My Mini RG Soleste Pendant.  Tiny but sparkles like crazy!


----------



## Bailee Atkinson

Lately I've been wearing my Elsa Peretti snake pendant in 18k gold, but I alternate between my silver oval key pendant and a vintage save the wildlife penguin necklace.


----------



## merekat703

Most days I wear this or my elephant necklace


----------



## Lisa-SH

My E-ring/Wedding rings.


----------



## Ilovetandco

I have Worn this everyday since my parents bought it for me graduating law school .
My father was dying of cancer at the time and the silver ones were wildly popular and I would always say I wanted one. 
He bought me gold  because I was his "golden child" he said and I will treasure it always, even though I know they are not as popular now. It was my first tiffany piece and still means the most


----------



## A1aGypsy

That is a lovely story @Ilovetandco. I’m so sorry you lost your father so young. What a nice way to remember him.


----------



## Ilovetandco

Thank you!


----------



## perpetualgirl

Beaded heart bracelet and Atlas toggle (retired).


----------



## couchette

My everyday is pretty much RTT heart SS beaded necklace and bracelet.  Was wondering if it’s time to consign the necklace,maybe it’s out dated/too young for me now??


----------



## perpetualgirl

couchette said:


> View attachment 4014798
> View attachment 4014797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My everyday is pretty much RTT heart SS beaded necklace and bracelet.  Was wondering if it’s time to consign the necklace,maybe it’s out dated/too young for me now??



You look pretty young  I'm 50 and LOVE the beaded collection bracelet that I just got for Valentine's. I would love to get the beaded necklace too. I was never into jewelry because were were always pretty broke, but I was always taught growing up that having/wanting nice things was "bad" (yeah, that disfunctional baggage has been gradually tossed last few years with the help of my generous hubby LOL!) and now I'm sort of getting a late start in collecting nice pieces.
You can always add another necklace with it, something thinner, or something longer. The bracelet looks really great with watches, too, provided you're not worried about getting scratches on your more expensive timepieces. Or pair the beaded bracelet and necklace with a more modern/mature ring or earrings, like simple silver hoops or drop earrings.
Have fun with it


----------



## Clifmar

My everyday Tiffany pieces are my Elsa Peretti Star of David and my Picasso graffiti love ring in yellow gold


----------

